# Wasserstrahl



## Spechter (6. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will ein Wasserstrahl in Photoshop erstellen der wie folgt aussieht:
http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wasserstrahljt7.jpg
Kann mir jemand Tipps oder am besten ein Link zu einem entsprechenden Tutorial geben?
Ich hab natürlich schon gegooglet aber bis jetzt nur gefunden wie man Wassertropfen darstellen kann, aber nichts was ähnlich aussieht wie der Wasserstrahl auf dem Bild...

Vielen dank schonmal,

Grüße Spechter


----------



## ink (6. September 2008)

Moinsen
Wasserstrahl: http://www.tutorialwiz.com/water_on_tap/
Tropfen: http://www.lunacore.com/photoshop/tutorials/tut006.htm

Lässt sich auf dein Beispiel abwandeln.

mfg


----------



## Spechter (6. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, ich finde der Wasserstrahl sieht schon komplett anderst aus. Das mit den Tropfen hab ich mal versucht, aber das sieht bei mir ganz anders aus. Also sieht schon ähnlich aus, nur ich hab ein blauen Hintergrund und da sieht das voll unecht aus.


----------

